# Cherubini Symphony in D



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

I just listened to this symphony, and I really enjoyed it. It is well-proportioned, and I can definitely see why Beethoven held Cherubini in high regard. What do you guys think?


----------



## asiago12 (May 2, 2019)

I agree with Beethoven


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ive always liked it. It's very Haydnesque with a tiny bit of Beethoven's 7th thrown in for good measure (well that's what I hear) . It was a favourite of Toscanini, I believe.


----------

